# Conectar salida audio de Pc en la entrada Phono.



## cunyao40 (Ene 25, 2007)

Buenas a todos.

Bien, resulta que tengo un equipo de musica con entradas de Phono y de video.
La de video la hago servir para conectar la salida del audio del DVD, y la de Phono me gustaria hacerla servir para entrar el sonido del PC.
Pero si lo hago, suena fatal, porque la  entrada Phono, es para llegar con muy poca señal, osea que le llega demasiada _chicha_.

Si alguien fuera tan amable de indicarme que tipo de atenuador o filtro  se podria colocar, para reducir la señal en dicha entrada,  le  estaria  eternamente agradecido.

Si se tratara de construirlo, no habria problema, pues tengo nociones de electronica.

    

Muchas gracias.


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 25, 2007)

pues una simple resistencia tienes que calcular yo un vez lo ise pero no me acuer bien el valor del resistor pero andaba en los 22 ohm o 220 ohm no me acuerdo bien pero pueba primero con la de 22k es muy facil saludos y espero que te funcione de primera


----------

